# Shallow Bottomless Pit



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm Dying (no pun intended) to make a bottomless pit for TOT's to walk over. I plan on using a plank/bridge for the actual walking surface with two "pits" on the sides. I just can't figure out how deep/tall the pit needs to be for the illusion to work properly. I've heard everything from 10" to 24". Any thoughts.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

it should be more like 24" - 36" 

Mine was two feet tall and you could see about 40 feet down before it just turned to black. the taller it is the farther down you can see... i'm pretty sure anyway


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

did you check the monsterlist pagei think there is one or 2 on there


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think any depth would work but a shallow pit might be less realistic because of the pattern and light source repeating more often. I also wonder if, as Spartan pointed out, the overall pit would not look as deep using say a 10" depth. I did a 4'X12' pit that was about 4' deep. It was one of the most talked about effects last year.
Dark Raven 07 :: pit picture by Brckee1 - Photobucket
Dark Raven 07 :: bottomless pit picture by Brckee1 - Photobucket


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

4'x12'? That pit kicks ass!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

we made a small pit...18" x 36" everyone loved it.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love to make a pit..but I live in a rock pit I swear.. took me an hour to dig a big enough hole to bury a hamster!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

As of right now the plan is to ramp up to a height of 24", have the TOTs cross the pit, then ramp back down. That way we don't have to dig at all. The up ramp will be built as a shaker board with flicker fire (twinkling xmas lights) under. The pit and down ramp will just have the flicker fire (no shaker) Any thoughts?


----------

